# CarPlay in a 2009 Jetta?



## Head_Unit (Aug 18, 2016)

My kid would really like having CarPlay, but is there any kind of factory swap possible into this vehicle? I don't think aftermarket would really be liked due to the appearance, not just aesthetically but theft worry.


----------



## Head_Unit (Aug 18, 2016)

bump...anyone...


----------



## nford (Aug 9, 2006)

Head_Unit said:


> My kid would really like having CarPlay, but is there any kind of factory swap possible into this vehicle? I don't think aftermarket would really be liked due to the appearance, not just aesthetically but theft worry.


Buy an RCD330G from ebay. 6RD035187B. There is a Desay version (most prominent OE version) as well as other noname versions. It comes with bluetooth and carplay as well as MirrorLink but does not work with Android Auto. Some of the noname android versions can be upgraded to allow Android Auto. If you have a backup camera you will need to get an adapter as it takes a CVBS video input. It has it’s own bluetooth so you will use that instead, and you will lose any built in USB or aux inputs (it has those kn the front). It is not compatible with your steering wheel controls with an 09, you can buy an adapter to get back functionality of your left side volume, mute, phone buttons. Get a version with a dual fakra adapter to single (it only has one input).

Otherwise it is plug and play. 

Check out the stereo electronics/ head unit section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Head_Unit (Aug 18, 2016)

nford said:


> Buy an RCD330G from ebay. 6RD035187B. ...steering wheel controls...Check out the stereo electronics/ head unit section.


Ya know, this is one of the most helpful posts I've ever gotten! Thanks so much! This could also let me rewire the system to better integrate the sub (assuming the amp is the usual 4x15W chip inside?)


----------



## nford (Aug 9, 2006)

Head_Unit said:


> Ya know, this is one of the most helpful posts I've ever gotten! Thanks so much! This could also let me rewire the system to better integrate the sub (assuming the amp is the usual 4x15W chip inside?)


I don’t know about that. Do you have an aftermarket sub or do you have a monsoon system or something like that? Do a search for rcd330 in this forum there is a thread for it.. i just have a factory system, nothing fancy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Head_Unit (Aug 18, 2016)

nford said:


> I don’t know about that. Do you have an aftermarket sub...


Yes. And normally I would just disconnect the rear speakers and put the sub there, but the fronts sound thin, quite possibly due to a factory EQ dip. Which, hmmm, if I changed the radio it would get rid of that! Maybe I could find a front speaker upgrade as well...


----------



## eric1234 (May 16, 2010)

*How about for a 2016 Tiguan?*

Hi nford,

Seems you're the pro in this regard. My question is similar, except that I have a 2106 Tiguan. It's the base model AWD version and has the base radio. I'm about to buy out the lease, and would like to get an inexpensive Head Unit that includes CarPlay. (I do not need AndroidAuto).

I believe (from the reading I've done here, but have to admit that I don't fully understand) that the 2016 tiguan is very different from the 2009 Jetta.

What would you recommend would be the best/cheapest buy? If there's a non-VW model (such as Pioneer, etc...) that will work well in the Tiguan, I'm not necessarily devoted to a VW unit (but guess that the VW or similar could be easiest to hook up)?. I've noticed a lot of discussion about Codes. Is that something I'll have to worry about? 

Thank you in advance for your advice!
Eric





nford said:


> Buy an RCD330G from ebay. 6RD035187B. There is a Desay version (most prominent OE version) as well as other noname versions. It comes with bluetooth and carplay as well as MirrorLink but does not work with Android Auto. Some of the noname android versions can be upgraded to allow Android Auto. If you have a backup camera you will need to get an adapter as it takes a CVBS video input. It has it’s own bluetooth so you will use that instead, and you will lose any built in USB or aux inputs (it has those kn the front). It is not compatible with your steering wheel controls with an 09, you can buy an adapter to get back functionality of your left side volume, mute, phone buttons. Get a version with a dual fakra adapter to single (it only has one input).
> 
> Otherwise it is plug and play.
> 
> ...


----------



## nford (Aug 9, 2006)

eric1234 said:


> Hi nford,
> 
> Seems you're the pro in this regard. My question is similar, except that I have a 2106 Tiguan. It's the base model AWD version and has the base radio. I'm about to buy out the lease, and would like to get an inexpensive Head Unit that includes CarPlay. (I do not need AndroidAuto).
> 
> ...


You guys both might want to check out the RCD-330 FAQ discussion. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=864116

You should also go up a level from that specific discussion in the forum.

As for 2016, I think you may have the option of going for the Discover or MIB2 radio setup. I think there is also version of the RCD-330 but it will be slightly different (i.e. search for MIB2 or MIBII on ebay).

Here’s where you are going to find some info on your situation - I haven’t gone there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Head_Unit (Aug 18, 2016)

Meanwhile, I put this on hold. My friend who reps various Chinese factories knows the folks making these things, and he said none of them are really problem free. A new more robust design was supposed to launch, but nothing so far.


----------

